# Rachmaninov's Best of Marseilles Thread



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

All pics were shot by myself in late June. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Awesome! Who doesn't love Marseille? Lovely city, and great for watching a football game or two. 

Allez l'OM!


----------



## sscskyscraperfan (Feb 4, 2004)

Fantastic!


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Awesome pictures. I was in Marseilles two years ago.
Beautiful city with the best Pizzas in the world. I couldn't live there though, way too chaotic for a German like me.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Again... this thread has been largely neglected for a while...
Prague pictures are coming soon!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

BELLA


----------

